# "Ball of Tales". "Firebird". Soloists - Ulyana Lopatkina, Andrey Ermakov



## ldiat

*"Ball of Tales". "Firebird". Soloists - Ulyana Lopatkina, Andrey Ermakov*


----------



## jegreenwood

My Firebird will always be Teresa Reichlen. As is most often the case, all you get with NYCB is a promo clip.






Here's another one where she expands on her discussion.


----------



## Sissone

Both ballerinas are wonderful.It is difficult to compare


----------

